# Polishing a Rapido



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi. I want to polish the outside of my Rapido 7087F. Has anyone any idea of which type of polish I should use please?
Thanks
Alan


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

All the Autoglym products are just great for the Motorhome Cleaning and Polishing.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I use MER on mine, not sure if it is suitable for a Rapido 8) 8) 

Loddy


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

*Polishing*

Need to do my Hymer but need to find someone who needs practice - will supply all materials and guidance.

PM me if this suits you!

Joe


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Midnightrambler said:


> Hi. I want to polish the outside of my Rapido 7087F. Has anyone any idea of which type of polish I should use please?
> Thanks
> Alan


We used to have a Rapido and found some cleaner and polish (Arvise - Narbonne accessoires) that was specifically for GRP. Usually the same cleaner/polish is used on boats as well. As long as it says that it is suitable for GRP then you are OK.

We use Fenwicks Bobby Dazzler on our present van, not sure whether its OK with GRP though.


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

*Rapido polishing*

Autoglym products are used on our Boats at work, these are high class cruisers so rest assured it is safe to use on fi-glass..


----------



## ed786 (Aug 16, 2006)

I use MER on ours as it was recommended by Caravanes Rapido, Wokingham, who supplied our Rapido 3 years ago.

Ed


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Polishing*



joedenise said:


> Need to do my Hymer but need to find someone who needs practice - will supply all materials and guidance.
> 
> PM me if this suits you!
> 
> Joe


Joe

I did mine yesterday....now have aching arms and a red face....hoping that red face is from the sun, and not blood pressure :roll: :roll:. If i had known you wanted yours doing, I would have popped over.

Back to original question.......I use Mer

Doug


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for all your replies guys & "offers" of assistance???
Get the impression I am in for a long day
Thanks again
Alan


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

The Rapid book states a special polish ,I should contact your local dealer, I can't find the special polish myself, my dealer said he used Mar,but ?????


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

*polishing Rapido*

I mean't Rapido & Mer Polish


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

*polishing Rapido*

I mean't Rapido & Mer Polish


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Polishing*



Carper said:


> joedenise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your not far from Seasalter hough so you can do mine :lol: :lol:


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Polishing*



locovan said:


> Carper said:
> 
> 
> > joedenise said:
> ...


Ok Mavis....I'm on my way...do you have a torch???

Doug


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Polishing*



Carper said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Carper said:
> ...


The Street light is still on. 
I dont like Mer though I use boat wax. 
Hang on I will PM you


----------



## 116388 (Sep 6, 2008)

Whatever you do don't do what I did just after I got married. We bought a brand new Peugeot 106 in midnight blue. A couple of days later I washed it and noticed some spots of road tar on the bonnet which would not budge.

With brillo and water they budget alright but when the water dried there were a few little scuff marks on our new baby. Anyone else I would have said was stupid for doing this!


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Polishing*



locovan said:


> Carper said:
> 
> 
> > locovan said:
> ...


I don't have to use boat wax on mine, its aluminium. I don't bother polishing all that checker plate on the roof though....did that last year with solvol  

Doug


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

Simplelife said:


> Whatever you do don't do what I did just after I got married. We bought a brand new Peugeot 106 in midnight blue. A couple of days later I washed it and noticed some spots of road tar on the bonnet which would not budge.
> 
> With brillo and water they budget alright but when the water dried there were a few little scuff marks on our new baby. Anyone else I would have said was stupid for doing this!


I used to use Mer to remove tar spots too, but it did take a bit of elbow grease added too though...

My Mum did the Brillo thing on her immaculate MKI metallic gold Fiesta to remove bird do-do....

She didn't do it again...... :roll:


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

i've started doing mine, sonus 1, 2 & 3 with a random orbital polisher (porter cable). did the saab (12yr old) last week and the shine is amazing, no swirl marks now.

simon


----------

